# Open Segmented Bowl



## edwardsx (Sep 10, 2010)

maple, yellowheart, cherry, padauk, wenge, bloodwood and walnut


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonderful as usual. I have enjoyed your Youtube videos..thanks for taking the time to make them and share your talents with others


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautifully Done it has the WOW factor to it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

that is amazing.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cool !


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That is stunning. Great work.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: very cool!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

guglipm63 said:


> that is amazing.


When I saw it that all I could say"amazing"!
Tom


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah I'd have to say amazing also.

I'm thinking about the planing and assembly process that went into that piece not to mention the actual turning and finishing.

Yikes!


----------



## foxy (Oct 29, 2013)

Love it


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have never seen or thought of something so beautilful to make. Great choice of wood. The design is impressive.
It's very cool. You should be proud.


----------

